# Grinding Rest



## Moe6931 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi All,

Here's my version of the Harold Hall grinding rest. Just finished today! I still need to make the accessories for it and might have to modify the (home made) pedestal grinder to fit it but the hard work is done.

There aren't many better ways to spend the holidays )

Moe6931


----------



## jgedde (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice work Moe!   Isn't Harold Hall they fella that wrote the Tool and Cutter Sharpening book in the Workshop Practice Series?

John


----------



## xalky (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice work. How many hours went into that piece of art?


----------



## Moe6931 (Dec 25, 2012)

xalky said:


> Nice work. How many hours went into that piece of art?



Oh that took months! I have to fit it into day job, study, family (not necessarily in that order either...)


Yes jgedde, Harold Hall did write the tool and cutter sharpening book but this project is out of his "Milling - A complete course". He's also got a website about it with some mods but I found it too late to incorporate them.

Regards,

Moe


----------



## mikey (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice job, Moe! I'm anxious to hear how it works for you.


----------



## Philco (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful work!!!!!


----------



## jumps4 (Dec 26, 2012)

really nice work moe
steve


----------



## Chucketn (Dec 26, 2012)

I have one about 2/3 complete. Have to remake the dovetailed bits as mine didn't come out right. Still have to slot the top  as well. I got fustrated with it and packed it away. That will be my first project when the weather warms up again.

+1 on the really nice,Moe!

Chuck


----------



## TRX (Jan 14, 2013)

Has anyone used theirs yet?

 I've studied the drawings in both the milling and grinding books, but I was wondering about the thin angle forming the bottom part, and whether vibration might cause chatter at the grinding wheel.


----------



## Mark Lossner (Jan 14, 2013)

Moe6931 said:


> Here's my version of the Harold Hall grinding rest.



That looks really good! I've been pondering making that for some time now. I guess that will be my next project. What are going to do next?

By the way ... I own the entire set of the "Workshop Practice Series". I wanted it for my kids. None of them give a hoot about my shop; however, I have found those book to be very helpful.


----------



## Moe6931 (Jan 15, 2013)

TRX said:


> Has anyone used theirs yet?
> 
> I've studied the drawings in both the milling and grinding books, but I was wondering about the thin angle forming the bottom part, and whether vibration might cause chatter at the grinding wheel.



I don't think that will a problem as long as you don't feed too hard. The base angle is pretty substantial, I couldn't find the specified 40 mm angle so I cut down a really solid offcut of structural angle and milled a proper 90 degree corner in it. The whole rest looks and feels quite heavy and chunky. I haven't mounted it yet - I have to extend the top face of my home made grinding pedestal. It's a very hot summer down here  and I really don't want to be welding :welding: in the garage or driveway where I have to do it at the moment. I'm making some of the accessories in the odd cool evening!

Thanks to everyone for your kind words,

Moe


----------



## Jimbo (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like great work!  I have that book and was thinking about building this but wanted to know if it worked well.  Keep everyone posted on what your doing with it and the accessories you add.
Jim


----------

